# Jin Knives... coming soon



## JBroida

We've had one Jin knife on the website since for a little while now. However, for quite some time, we've had about 30 of them in stock in the store. We finally got around to shooting photos of most of the Jin knives we have in stock tonight... we're going to shoot photos of the rest tomorrow night and try to get them all up for sale this weekend or early next week. There are quite a few, so bear with us. Here's a teaser shot to take care of you for the meantime.


----------



## bcrano

What's the price range?


----------



## JBroida

they start at about $700... 

The maker is in his late 80's and is now retired. This is the last of his stock and no new ones will be made. The knives are entirely handmade by him, including the handles, sayas, and boxes (for those that come with wooden boxes). The steel is a high speed tool steel (not stainless).

I've got a few of his knives in my personal collection and would be happy to share my experiences of them over the next couple of days... but right now, i'm going to crash (its a bit after midnight here now)


----------



## memorael

Isn't this guy somewhat famous in Japan? I've read about his knives somewhere, I recall he was highly regarded by top chefs in Japan and then he retired... ala Doi I think.


----------



## JBroida

memorael said:


> Isn't this guy somewhat famous in Japan? I've read about his knives somewhere, I recall he was highly regarded by top chefs in Japan and then he retired... ala Doi I think.



might be... i came across him in a slightly different way and decided to carry his knives based on my experiences with him in his workshop, talking to him about his knifemaking philosophy, seeing a bunch of his work, and using (and sharpening) a few of his blades. I didnt really look into his popularity that much to be honest.


----------



## memorael

Might be a different person the one I am talking about, I can't really recall who it was but people pay around 1k for his knives since they are so well made and since he isn't doing anymore knives well, lets just say his reputation is top notch.

BTW does the knife farthest to the right have a bevel on the spine? just noticed it looks very sword like. I haven't seen that before and it looks sexy.


----------



## JBroida

Its not sharp, but it is a bevel... looks really cool. I've been thinking about keeping one for myself, but i already have a couple of other ones from him.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Eow!

interesting ferrules, a great story, and a false edge on a gyuto?? These are so cool! My new background.


----------



## JBroida

only single be... bevel knives... sorry


----------



## bcrano

I wish I could justify the cost. Unfortunately, I don't know what I'd do with a yanigiba. I guess there's only one expensive way to find out...


----------



## JBroida

sorry for that last message... cell phones are tough to type from


----------



## tkern

JBroida said:


> only single be... bevel knives... sorry



Its ok, I stuttered for a bit when I first looked at those knives too.


----------



## JBroida

haha


----------



## Wagstaff

I saw some of those in person, really tattooed on my brain how incredible they are. So far out of my price range (or skill-worthiness) but.... should I have lottery winnings or something before they're gone.... Those are some stunning knives.


----------



## bcrano

Wag...maybe you me and a couple of others could set up a time share on one?


----------



## Wagstaff

Wow bcrano... that might be a good idea.... just to handle such a thing every so often....

I don't know if my money might not be better spent on something less out of reach, though better than what I have, though. If a more than just one or two others are in, where it just doesn't seem ridiculous... OR if the time is split according to $ input or something where I didn't have to put too much in... I'll consider! I'm afraid I won't be much help in dealing with sharpening single-bevels... (at least not at this stage of my development)... but I'd love to be able to handle those every-so-often!


----------



## JBroida

I just posted a photo album on facebook with pictures of all of the Jin knives we have in stock... i'll be putting them up for sale assuming I dont get swamped with business too bad.

Anyways, here's a link to the album:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150444454768860.375661.369479678859&type=1


----------



## JohnnyChance

I like the tenugui as a background. Sometimes the deep deep black messes with the lighting and obscures some of the details of the knife, especially around the edges of the handles.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... not all of these come with boxes so we needed something to put them on. That was a furoshiki we have in the shop.


----------



## schanop

Tried to look for your store defending weapon picture, Jin Machete, to no avail :eyebrow:


----------



## bcrano

There really nice! If only not so expensive!


----------



## JBroida

Finally got them all up for sale on the website:

Jin Knives @ JKI


----------



## Timthebeaver

These are the coolest and most unique knives I have seen. Love the 315 Yanagi with the one-piece wooden handle. Also think that the metal bolsters look sweet.


----------



## Justin0505

These are really,really awesome. I never thought that I had a secret burning desire for a 212mm mioroshi deba, but apparently I do.

I've noticed that on some of the knives you mention that there is a thin layer of copper between the stainless and high speed steel. I've never heard or seen anything like this. Would you elaborate on this? - Why is it there/what does it do? Pictures?

Also, how would describe and compare the high speed steel? What other steel might it most closely resemble?


----------



## JBroida

actually, the copper layer is there on all of his knives. I always wondered why its there, but i havent had a chance to ask him yet. Maybe its to prevent reactions between the cladding and cutting edge steel.

You can see it in most of the pictures... it looks like a gold line.

Anyways, the steel itself is carbon steel. I cant think of anything it closely resembles right off the bat. Its not too difficult to sharpen, but its tough and has very nice edge retention so far in my testing. I also like how it takes a SUPER sharp edge. Irionically, the maker uses oil stones to sharpen (and gets killer edges). I've gotten great results with water stones. I have my takobiki-shaped yanagiba out on loan right now, but when i get it back, i will do a video with it.


----------



## bcrano

Jon have any of these badboys been picked up yet?


----------



## JBroida

a couple... they never made it up on the website though. After the holidays, i'll get mine back from the person i loaned it to and i'll try to make a video or something


----------

